# Niff-t-seat



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay heres the niff-t-seat I said I was going to look at and review. I havent used it in the woods but have tried it in my yard and indoors on the carpet--minus the peg for outdoor use. Its comfortable enough, but I havent sat in it for extended periods of time either. Its completely made in the U.S.A, has a durable fabric for the seat and sturdy metal components making up the rest of it. It comes with 2 different height legs, and has a flat washer that you attach to the bottom of the leg with the screw in peg. It takes but a minute to get situated in it and feel stable as your legs make up 2/3 of a "tripod". It has a storage compartment for the washer and peg which also has a seperate little pocket inside to seperate the washer from the peg to keep from making noise. It also has 2 seperate pockets to hold each leg seperately as well. It has an attachment device on the seat that goes around your belt or the nylon belt that comes with it, that velcros at the ends and is adjustable. I like the size of it as far as carrying goes and in use its adequate considering the portability factored in. For quick and often changed sets this IMO is the answer for longer sits I havent had a chance to see yet. Lastly the woman whose husband makes these said they are going to quit making them as finances due to Katrina and the ensuing flooding has hurt them beyond recoverable levels. So if you want one the time is closing before you wont be able to get one FYI. Also I paid 86+$ for one and I bought 2 at that price, they do have some that were submerged in the flood at reduced prices, I dont know what those run for however but its posted online.Here are the pictures.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Antlerz for the review.Let us know how it works in the field.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you mean you purchased two for that price or one X's 2 ?

Do you have contact info ?

Nice looking seat..nice for those quick short stands.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ps...have you tried it out ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.nifftseat.com/

He has not at the time of his posting tried it out other than in his yard and in the house minus the peg.

Click on the "Click to order on line " at the bottom of their home page.....And I would guess that is an EACH price according to his post and the site.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Do you mean you purchased two for that price or one X's 2 ?
> 
> Do you have contact info ?
> 
> Nice looking seat..nice for those quick short stands.


Thats per seat, its a bit pricey to say the least. Its entirely made in the US, and feels really durable. Just depends on your pocketbook and needs/wants I reckon! Heres the link http://www.nifftseat.com/index.html oh and the hurricane specials they have are 2 for under 70 dollars, not bad. They have been refurbished--cleaned, painted, oiled.


----------

